# Politics



## Thorney (Dec 12, 2014)

Are there any places where I can get a condensed version of european political history. Besides Wikipedia. Also especially based in and around Scandinavia.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 13, 2014)

That's a pretty broad area...
How far back do you want to go?
Is there anything that you are especially interested in?
Hanseatic League perhaps?


----------



## Gurkhal (Dec 13, 2014)

There are plenty of books on the matter, although I suspect that if you read Scandinavian languages you'll be able find much more litterature than if you are limited to only English. 

Also which part of Scandinavian history are you looking for? I don't think there are all that many Stone-to-IT histories in English.


----------



## Thorney (Dec 13, 2014)

Thats just it. I would like to narrow it down more. Hence the need for a more condensed history. I am leaning towards times where Europe was still very tribal and fractured. Pre-Christian times. I am still very much in the musing stage. Lots of fractured ideas. Very little form. It does not help that I am not a writer, I make candles and paint, yet I feel the need to create these stories in my head when I daydream. I thought I might be able to start writing them down. Sorry if I seem fragmented in my thought process and speech. I'm working on it.


----------



## spectre (Dec 13, 2014)

found this on amazon

Scandinavia; A Political History of Denmark, Norway and Sweden from 1513 to 1900: Amazon.de: Robert Nisbet Bain: Fremdsprachige BÃ¼cher

and I found these on Bing (yeah I use Bing cause they buy me free books!)

A Short History of Scandinavia
HISTORY OF SCANDINAVIA
Scandinavian History And Society Politics Essay
Full text of "Scandinavia: A Political History of Denmark, Norway and Sweden from 1513 to 1900"


----------



## Gurkhal (Dec 14, 2014)

Thorney said:


> Thats just it. I would like to narrow it down more. Hence the need for a more condensed history. I am leaning towards times where Europe was still very tribal and fractured. Pre-Christian times. I am still very much in the musing stage. Lots of fractured ideas. Very little form. It does not help that I am not a writer, I make candles and paint, yet I feel the need to create these stories in my head when I daydream. I thought I might be able to start writing them down. Sorry if I seem fragmented in my thought process and speech. I'm working on it.



Here's a book on Medieval Scandinavia which seems to be in line with what you're asking for. 

Amazon.com: Medieval Scandinavia: From Conversion to Reformation, circa 800-1500 (The Nordic Series) (9780816617395): Birgit Sawyer, Peter Sawyer: Books

In regards to pre-Christian times I would think that most books on Viking/Norse society would work pretty well for you in that regard. And given how many of these there are I won't drown you in hundreds of links. But if you are interested in stuff which do not really count as "real" history but is rather a Medieval work on even more remote times, mixing to my knowledge facts and legends pretty liberally, then I would think that this might be of interest for you.

Amazon.com: Heimskringla: or, The Lives of the Norse Kings (9780486263663): Snorre Sturlason: Books

And this I haven't read myself but I think that it might be of some interest for you.

Amazon.com: Iron Age Myth and Materiality: An Archaeology of Scandinavia AD 400-1000 (9780415606042): Lotte Hedeager: Books


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 14, 2014)

I also suggest you get a general Western Civ textbook. Don't spend much money on one, but you could probably get Hollister or the like for a few bucks used. The survey book provides two benefits: one, context. You may think you want Scandinavia but you may find yourself fascinated by the Balkans or Iberia instead. The other benefit is the bibliography. When doing research, always look for books that have pointers to other books. A book without a bibliography is like a web page without links.


----------



## Thorney (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you guys. I will start looking into these.


----------



## AllegedObserver (Dec 25, 2014)

It might be interesting to look into the details of how Norse culture evolved from Viking clans and tribes into loose federations and alliances within Viking culture.  Even of more interest, is how religion played a part in the politics of the region. As the viking clans/tribes changed from Pagan to Christian, they also changed their viking culture into more something closer to European feudal. In fact, I think its interesting to investigate how great an impact religion had on European politics in general. (quite a lot, from influencing public policy, to placating the Pope, to wars of reformation and so on).


----------



## wordwalker (Dec 25, 2014)

Or look at the Crusades. Just how much were they about picking a religious fight with the Saracens, and how much were they just an excuse to get European knights to swing their swords at someone besides Europeans? (And that militarizing of Europe had been a reaction to the Vikings too.)


----------



## Lucas (Dec 25, 2014)

The problem is that most sources are biased. If you like me happen to live in Sweden, an unusually _political_ country, you learn that the social democrats raised up Sweden from poverty and created the most glorious society in the history of the Earth. I would propose that you check the excellent blog "World Elections", which apart from recapitulating elections also focus on the history of countries. You will find all the Nordic countries there.

World Elections | Elections, referendums and electoral sociology around the world


----------

